# ca18det in 92 s13?



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

Hi, Im new in this forum and i have a few questions about the ca18det. I have recently purchased a half cut that includes everything i need and am about to swap it into my 92 s13. First I was wondering what the exact power and torque specs are? Also if anyone has done this swap, what are the areas where you had difficulty? Was it a relatively easy swap?Any info will be a big help. Thanks


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

see that blue bar on top? look for the first arrow pointing down, YAY you found teh search button!! lol use it it works wonders.

CA18DET

Bore & Stroke:
83 x 83.6

Capacity:
1809 CC

Power:
173 HP @ 6400 RPM

Torque:
166 @ 4000 RPM

Compression:
8.5 to 1

also i would see if you can get the interior CA18DET wiring harness just to make sure your wiring everythign correctly

:cheers:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

You wont get that kind of power though cos the engine is 15 years old.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Joel said:


> You wont get that kind of power though cos the engine is 15 years old.



might get some 125-135 than?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I think its more than that!!! Its not that bad IMO... Thats like SOHC KA numbers. And i can beat those. But if you think that you can just install the engine and have mad crazy HP then stop kidding your self... A rebuild works wonders and expect to spend money if you want high numbers. The reason I got the CA is cause its Cheap, Strong(internally), Revs high, parts are easy to come by, CAN produce high #'s and seems to be reliable...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Just because its turbo doesnt mean its powerful. A stock CA is weak. Its 800cc smaller than the KA and the turbo on it barely makes up for this difference at stock boost.
Add a s15 turbo, intercooler, exhaust and some tuning though and you have a weapon.

And revs high? what has that got to do with anything? It makes peak power at the same RPM as the SR! After that you are just wasting time.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Joel said:


> Add a s15 turbo


how much does a s15 turbo usually run for JOEL?????


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont really see a real abundance of parts for the CA, aftermarket wise. I know JUN or TODA make a 2.0L stroker kit for it, and there's a few Yashio Factory parts for it(Intake manifold,cams,etc.)


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Aftermarket wise you have to look towards England... But for stock parts there is a abundance here in the states.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

www.norrisdesigns.com
CA parts abound. just remeber that prices are pounds. multiply by 1.8 for US dollars. and it can use a few stock replacement parts from ca18de in the 88/89 pulsar.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I dont really see a real abundance of parts for the CA, aftermarket wise. I know JUN or TODA make a 2.0L stroker kit for it, and there's a few Yashio Factory parts for it(Intake manifold,cams,etc.)



found a TODA Stroker kit for the SR nothign for the CA


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

the CA18DET is a light and powerful engine...wind up the boost and off you go, plus it will rev to the moon, has a variable intake standard (SR people start crying now)....personal prefrence would lead me to a CA over a SR in a S13, but thats just me....


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Maybe it was a JUN kit then?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

here's a little something- http://www.tomei-p.co.jp/_2003web-catalogue/efr_engindex.html

pay no attention to that RB! click the CA at the top of the page.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

well at least I knew there was a stroker kit.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> how much does a s15 turbo usually run for JOEL?????


around $700 AUD second hand or $1200-1400 new over here.
The garrett GT2510 is the equivalent of the S15 T28 (dont confuse with HKS GT2510) and the Disco Potato turbo is a modified mongrel of a turbo loosly based on the garrett version. I hear they are pretty cheap and perform really well.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I dont really see a real abundance of parts for the CA, aftermarket wise. I know JUN or TODA make a 2.0L stroker kit for it, and there's a few Yashio Factory parts for it(Intake manifold,cams,etc.)


 You can find anything you want for the CA, but being cheap will keep you in the dark.

Dee


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

*Power From Ca18 Det*

hOW MUCH POWER SHOULD I EXPECT TO GAIN BY SIMPLY RAISING BOOST, INCREASING FUEL EFFICIENCY, AND FRONT MOUNT INTERCOOLER


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

don't type in caps.. it's annoying.

how much boost?? to max out the stock turbo??


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> don't type in caps.. it's annoying.
> 
> how much boost?? to max out the stock turbo??


 13psi is possibly max efficiency and even then you had better have the best of the best of intercoolers.

Dee


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Garret T25 is stupidly tiny for a 1.8L engine. Get a T28. It will be the best value for money mod you do.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey Joel, Do you suggest the s14/15 bb-t28 or the Pulsar GTiR non BB-t28?


----------

